# Top Gear - Bolivia Challenge



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Top Gear's trek across Bolivia S14 Ep 6. 
Challenge: buy a cheap 4wd in Bolivia and meet up on a remote jungle river bank. The guys struggle to find a way off the barge before making their way through the jungle, traversing a deadly mountain road and try and drive over an active volcano before arriving at the 1000m cliff to the coast. Not all will make it.

The Range Rover was a delightful build with minimal problems and looks good. i added the foot rails and custom plates. I converted the car to LHD and added extra dials.
The Toyota Land Cruiser was fairly easy. i added inner doors but it already had a LHD dash. I added rollbar from styrene rod and canopy was made from tissue paper.
The Suzuki was converted to a hard top and converted to LHD. Spare tire came from my spares box was narrowed.









see work done here
http://www.thepartsbox.com/BB/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=4450


----------

